# Harris Harrington DP Program [FREE DOWNLOAD]



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

About a month ago, I posted the program on here but the links were removed. I will be reposting the entire program for you to download. It contains all 12 parts. If you are hopeless and feel defeated by DP, then this program is certainly worth watching because it may answer certain questions you are struggling to find, and may perhaps even help alleviate some of your DP symptoms. I have personally only watched half the program, but I would definitely recommend it. It's definitely worth a try because I am sure many of you are tired of dealing with this crap. Watch the entire program, then post back here with results.

Part 1
Part 2
Part 3
Part 4
Part 5
Part 6
Part 7
Part 8
Part 9
Part 10
Part 11
Part 12


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Is it actually released for free by the content creator? It just seems to me that if it's legit for free then it would be hosted somewhere other than a file sharing website like megaupload.


----------



## staples (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, I'm sure the stuff was pirated. Oh well, I don't believe in trying to make a dollar off of someone suffering if the material consists of stuff that's already posted on the internet.


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

staples said:


> Nope, I'm sure the stuff was pirated. Oh well, I don't believe in trying to make a dollar off of someone suffering if the material consists of stuff that's already posted on the internet.


Regardless of where it came from, please do yourself a favor and watch the program! It will answer many DP related questions and help reassure you!


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

I wish i could download the rest. When i click on the link it says Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available. It may just be my computer don't really know.


----------



## Relaxation (Aug 23, 2010)

same here


----------



## MatrixGravity (Nov 4, 2009)

opie37060 said:


> I wish i could download the rest. When i click on the link it says Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available. It may just be my computer don't really know.


I am going to re-upload the parts in a little man. Cheers bro. This program will help us all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

No matter how many times this is uploaded it is a copyright infringement and will be taken down -- it violates TOS. If I'm not mistaken, someone else tried to share this or The Linden Method and got a letter directly from the author threatening to sue.

I couldn't get to this earlier today. Curious to have a look, but ...


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

MatrixGravity said:


> I am going to re-upload the parts in a little man. Cheers bro. This program will help us all.


Thanks man. I couldn't even afford this program if i wanted to. I barely got any money in the bank. I don't know why he made the program so expensive, I would think that anyone with dp would want to help people get out of this mess and not charge alot of money for this.


----------

